# GRI/ICSIAnyone starting treatment in December/January?



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

After many impatient years of waiting I fing myself in the fortunate position of having our first ICSI treatment beginning in the next few weeks.  I am incredibly nervous and prone to the odd random ICSI question moment - usually at an ungodly hour - when I cant get to sleep.
Is there anyone else out there lucky enough to be having their treatment at the same time?   If so, how are you finding things?  x


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

hey  i have also been referred to GRI for ICSI or IVF a year ago and was up a few weeks agp for.bloods etc and have another appointment with consultant 10th Dec to discuss treatment plan! so hopefully start in a few months, so nervous! good luck  xxx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Two lines, i have prostap next monday so treatment will be December.xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Well hullo there Dee and Wanabmum!  It's sooo exciting for us all.  I feel like I have been lurking on this site for months without anything actually happening!  Its good that we are so close in cycling as we can share our experiences  xxx


----------

